# TIA - S7-200 Migration



## Jochen Kühner (22 Mai 2011)

Hallo, wir haben am Fr. nun doch auch die TIA CDs bekommen. Habs installiert, hab nun aber das Problem, das Ich 200er Projekte nicht migrieren kann (kann das nicht auswählen)


----------



## Jochen Kühner (23 Mai 2011)

Kann denn nur Ich keine 200er importieren, oder geht das generell noch nicht?


----------



## thomass5 (23 Mai 2011)

... hab "leider" noch kein TIA-Portal um mit einer 200er hindurchzuschreiten...

Thomas


----------



## Paule (23 Mai 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Kann denn nur Ich keine 200er importieren, oder geht das generell noch nicht?


Hallo Jochen,
wurde denn nicht gesagt die 200ter stirbt langfristig aus?
Die Logo bleibt, wird aber nicht integriert weil es keinen Sinn machen würde eine so billige Steuerung und dann ein so teure Software.
Und die 200ter wird durch die 1200ter ersetzt.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (23 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> wurde denn nicht gesagt die 200ter stirbt langfristig aus?
> Die Logo bleibt, wird aber nicht integriert weil es keinen Sinn machen würde eine so billige Steuerung und dann ein so teure Software.
> Und die 200ter wird durch die 1200ter ersetzt.



Schon klar das die 200er stirbt, aber was hat das mit der Migration zu tun?
lt diesem Dokument: http://www.siemens.de/industry/auto..._Portal_V11_Geräteübersicht und Migration.pdf Seite 6 geht die Migration, aber bei mir kann Ich keine 200er Projekte öffnen!


----------



## PN/DP (23 Mai 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> lt diesem Dokument: http://www.siemens.de/industry/auto..._Portal_V11_Geräteübersicht und Migration.pdf Seite 6 geht die Migration, aber bei mir kann Ich keine 200er Projekte öffnen!


Bei der Geräteliste auf Seite 1 ist die S7-200 nicht mit aufgeführt, auf Seite 6 steht nur was von "Projekt-Migration". Wenn das kein Druckfehler ist, dann ist vielleicht gemeint, daß S7-200-*Programme* für die S7-1200-Hardware migriert werden können? Vielleicht muß zuvor mit Micro/WIN das Programm als AWL exportiert werden?

Harald


----------



## IBFS (24 Mai 2011)

Projektmigration kann es nur geben, wenn sowohl in der alten als auch
in der neuen Software (also TIA PORTAL) die gleich Hardware vorhanden ist 

Das ist ja nun definitiv nicht der Fall. Daher kann es sich NUR um eine
PROGRAMMMIGRATION handeln. M.E. Loggisch. ;-)

Frank


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Projektmigration kann es nur geben, wenn sowohl in der alten als auch
> in der neuen Software (also TIA PORTAL) die gleich Hardware vorhanden ist
> 
> Das ist ja nun definitiv nicht der Fall. Daher kann es sich NUR um eine
> ...



Jo, aber wie funktioniert diese, das ist ja immer noch die Frage!


----------



## Mcop2001de (24 Mai 2011)

Hallo

Mann kann nur das Programm und nicht die Hardware migriert werden.
und das kannst du wie folgt machen
1. ein neues Projet anlegen und die Hardware einstellen
2. Projekt speichern
3. unter dem Menü Projekt auf Projekt migriert klicken
4. im oberen Fenster das 200er Programm auswählen
5. in unteren Fenster das neu angelegte Projekt auswählen
6. Migrieren anklicken

So sollte es funktionieren.

Mcop2001de


----------



## Mcop2001de (24 Mai 2011)

Hallo 

Ich habe noch etwas vergessen es muss 1. ein Projekt aus Step7-Micro/Win 4.0 mit SP8 sein und es muss noch ein Converter Tool installiert Namens S7200toS71200 Converter.zip sein.

Mcop2001de


----------



## Chrisxx8 (16 Februar 2016)

Mcop2001de schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mann kann nur das Programm und nicht die Hardware migriert werden.
> und das kannst du wie folgt machen
> ...



Hallo von welcher Maske wird hier geredet? Habe ein Microwin Projekt was ich migrieren möchte. Gibts da möglichkeiten? Es soll dann auf einer 1200er CPU laufen


----------



## ChristophD (16 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

kommt auf die TIA Version an.
Wenn du eine Version > V11 hast dann geht das nicht mehr.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Chrisxx8 (16 Februar 2016)

Habe V13.. wie sollte denn nun meine vorgehensweise sein? muss ich mir jetzt ne V10 kla machen?


----------



## ChristophD (16 Februar 2016)

Hi,

ja du müsstest eine V10.5 oder V11 SP2 klar machen.
Zusätzlich brauchst auf dem Rechner noch das Microwin V4.0 SP6
und dieses Converter Tool.
Nur leider gibt es das Tool nicht mehr!
Frag doch mal beim Siemens Support an ob die es noch zu Verfügung stellen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Chrisxx8 (16 Februar 2016)

Ticket läuft schon 
Also Microwin selber habe ich auch nicht, auf der Siemens Seite wird Microwin SP8 und 9 angeboten, dafür braucht man aber eine Vorgängerversion. Wo kann man diese herbekommen? Braucht man dafür dann auch noch Lizenzen?


----------



## ChristophD (16 Februar 2016)

MicroWin Basis Version gab es nicht als Download, musste man bei SIEMENS kaufen.
Die war ja nur bis WinXP Freigegeben, für eine Win7 Install musste man die exe umkopieren und dann das SP8 /SP9 (je nach OS) installieren.
Lizenzen? keine Ahnung !


----------

